# 87 z24 bucking at over half throttle? help



## jkretzer (Mar 1, 2008)

finally got my nissan pickup on the road, it runs and drives great as long as i dont push it over half throttle. once i go over half throttle it starts bucking and shaking and looses power until i let off. any ideas. just tuned up, new head and HG, timing didnt slip, new fuel filter, air filter. any help would be great, thanks josh


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check coils..


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

=1 on the coils. Mine did that. If that doesn't fix it, it could be in the limp home setting.


----------



## jkretzer (Mar 1, 2008)

how do i check the coils. autozone told me that there are 2 and they are 39.99 each, i would really just like to change the bad one first then maybe next paycheck change the other one. thanks josh


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

start the engine and let idle.

carefully pulll off one coil wire. check for spark.replace.
then do the other.

i check just off coil...


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

seafoam every tune up. I hate to say that word all the time but it's like a hot model that wants to sleep with our trucks....and the trucks feel really great the next day if they haven't had the model in 50-75k miles

Got my truck last sat and wow...gave Black belt ninja (named truck) that super model down the brake booster and he shot out a load so big he felt like he gained 2 cy...

He was at 150k miles


----------



## fifty9singlecab (Aug 19, 2008)

*Mines doing the same thing.*

My 86.5 is doing the same thing. Mine didn't do it until I added sea foam. While spraying it in it sputtered the motor down and bucked and jumped for a second and then died. Then after it sat for about 10 min. I started it and it smoked like sea foam does and when I drove it down the road it misses at more than half throttle. You can ease up on the peddle and it will go fine but if you push it down it seems to be starving for fuel or seems to have a broken plug wire or something. I don't know. Ya'll tell us.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

check plugs...a very dirty engine with seafoam treatment can clog them...might very well burn off in a few days to


----------



## fifty9singlecab (Aug 19, 2008)

OK Thanks, I would say thats what mine is. It ran great before and I went to change the air filter and the carb looked dirty so my dumb butt sprayed sea foam in it. Now it runs rough over half throttle. My dad has already explained to me if it ain't broke don't fix it. But you live and learn. I'll drive it and see if it clears up and if not I will go and buy 8 plugs and do a change out.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

ehh just pull the plugs and clean again. went thew the carb? how did you spray it?


----------



## fifty9singlecab (Aug 19, 2008)

I sprayed it strait down the throat of the carb. Thats all. But sprayed quite a bit.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

...seafoam makes a spray but the stuff we all talk about comes in a pour can...and if you have a carb hey it works but i like to pull hoses off my truck and pour stuff in them....(I'm crazy lol)

i found something out today...

i'm sticking 31 1.5 15's on my truck when i get rich lol

and I've got it down to 2 and can't decide...one will cost me almost 200 more but i like and the other will do and will last longer...i feel like a woman with something bleeding and I'm at walmart at 2 in the morning...ahhh night


----------



## fifty9singlecab (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes what I have pours out but I have it in a windex bottle so I can stream it or fog it.


----------

